

Apple hires Near Field Communication expert as mobile commerce product manager - davi
http://www.nearfieldcommunicationsworld.com/2010/08/13/34302/apple-hires-nfc-expert-as-mobile-commerce-product-manager/

======
davi
via [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/16/apple-hires-
mobile-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/16/apple-hires-mobile-
payment-expert/), which has a little bit of value-add

